# se me ve venir a la legua



## RufoEmiliano

Ciao a tutti

Qualcuno può spiegarmi cosa significa "se me ve venir a la legua" nella seguente frase ? So che dovrei azzardare una traduzione ma francamente non ho idea di cosa significhi.

Es aquí donde nos empezamos a divertir. Como se imaginarán, porque *se me ve venir a la legua*, nos encontramos ante una útil metáfora de Italia.

Grazie


----------



## Larroja

Forse con *questo* link potrai tentare più facilmente un azzardo traduttorio.


----------



## RufoEmiliano

Grazie, davvero molto interessante ed istruttivo il sito a cui mi rimandi. Adesso è tutto chiaro.


----------



## elena73

Grazie Larroja, *
Se veía a la legua que...*
Si vedeva da lontano che...
Si vedeva da miglia che...

Se me ve venir a la legua= Mi si vedeva arrivare da miglia/da lontano???


----------



## Larroja

elena73 said:


> Si vedeva da lontano che...
> Si vedeva da miglia che...



Si vedeva lontano un miglio che...
Grazie a te


----------



## elena73

Larroja said:


> Si vedeva lontano un miglio che...




Bello il link che hai messo, non sapevo che la base di calcolo (approssimativo) fosse il cammino di un'ora (per la lega). Interessante!!

EDIT: Sai che in effetti leggo nel dizionario etimologico che il concetto di lega da noi non è autoctono, per questo tutte e due abbiamo 'tradotto' istintivamente con 'miglio'.


----------



## infinite sadness

Perchè non può tradursi con "si vedeva lontano una lega"? La parola "lega" esiste anche in italiano.


----------



## Neuromante

Porque es una frase hecha, no necesita una traducción literal sino una que exprese la misma idea. Y si en italiano se usa "miglio" en lugar de "lega", pues toca usar "miglio"


----------



## infinite sadness

Comunque anche la mia opinione è rispettabile.


----------



## Neuromante

Domanda... la tua domanda: In questo file ancora non hai espresso la tua opinione.


----------



## infinite sadness

L'ho già espressa: "si vedeva lontano una lega".


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> Porque es una frase hecha, no necesita una traducción literal sino una que exprese la misma idea. Y si en italiano se usa "miglio" en lugar de "lega", pues toca usar "miglio"





Infinite, chiaramente ciascuno è libero di plasmare la lingua creando nuove espressioni... 
...però se si mette la frase con lega (quella che hai proposto) si ottiene zero come risultato della frequenza d'uso in Google.


----------



## infinite sadness

elena73 said:


> Infinite, chiaramente ciascuno è libero di plasmare la lingua creando nuove espressioni...
> ...però se si mette la frase con lega (quella che hai proposto) si ottiene zero come risultato della frequenza d'uso in Google.


Ovvio che non la trovi, l'ho inventata io.

Allora voi taccereste di errore anche la famosa traduzione del famoso titolo di Julie Verne (ventimila leghe sotto i mari) solo perchè c'è una sola persona che l'ha tradotto così?


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Allora voi taccereste di errore anche la famosa traduzione del famoso titolo di Julie Verne (ventimila leghe sotto i mari) solo perchè c'è una sola persona che l'ha tradotto così?



Caro infinite sadness, il titolo di Verne in originale parla di "lieue", "leghe", appunto. E comunque non si possono fare di tutte le erbe un fascio. 

Se tradurre è il tentativo di trasmettere al lettore sapori e colori della lingua originaria, allora una frase fatta come "verse a la legua" ha un corrispondente molto riuscito in italiano, che è "vedersi lontano un miglio". E questa possibilità, che non è certo l'unica, funziona perché: 
- rispetta il significato
- rispetta il registro
- ha la caratteristica di fare riferimento a unità di misura desuete, e dunque è a mio avviso preferibile a "vedersi lontano un chilometro", per esempio, che pure rispetta significato e registro, ma con minore efficacia comunicativa.

La tua proposta, "si vedeva lontano una lega", a mio avviso è scorretta, e lo è perché genererebbe nel lettore italiano uno straniamento che l'espressione originale non possiede, spostando tanto il significato (un lettore italiano potrebbe chiedersi se quell'espressione che suona strana può significare qualcos'altro da quel che sembra) quanto il registro: non è una frase fatta, e il traduttore non può non tenerne conto senza considerare quanta fiducia noi parlanti riponiamo nelle frasi fatte, usandole spesso senza tener conto del loro significato letterale.

Altro esempio: se dici che una cosa "costa l'ira di Dio" stai dicendo solo che costa molto senza preoccuparti dei possibili risvolti semantici che sono all'origine di quella espressione, e se uno spagnolo volesse tradurla con "cuesta la ira de Dios" starebbe creando un'immagine forse suggestiva, ma di certo inadatta a trasportare il senso dell'espressione italiana. Meglio varrebbe un'espressione altrettanto comune nell'uso quotidiano come, che ne so, "cuesta un dineral". Che dici?


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Ovvio che non la trovi, l'ho inventata io.


 
Comenzaré a usarla también yo desde mañana mismo y los tendré informados del éxito obtenido.
*"Si vede lontano una lega"* ¿lo podríamos llamar _'ISeísmo'_?
Aparte este último sarcasmo, el resto es serio.


----------



## infinite sadness

Rispetto la tua opinione, sicuramente appartenente alla tesi dominante, ma ti assicuro che ne esistono altre più liberali, e comunque rivendico il diritto di inventare frasi nuove e originali.
Inoltre, io ritengo (credo legittimamente) che un ipotetico lettore che abbia un minimo di curiosità possa entrare maggiormente "nei colori e sapori della lingua originaria" con una traduzione più aderente "alla lingua originaria". 
Io non sono un traduttore professionale, ma come lettore preferisco traduzioni scorrette, anche con espressioni idiomatiche che in italiano non esistono ma in qualche modo comprensibili, perché così capisco meglio il senso originario del discorso, ed imparo anche modi di dire provenienti da altri paesi.


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Rispetto la tua opinione, sicuramente appartenente alla tesi dominante, ma ti assicuro che ne esistono altre più liberali, e comunque rivendico il diritto di inventare frasi nuove e originali.



Allora anch'io rivendico il diritto di affermare che non so a quale tesi appartengo, ho solo espresso la mia _personale _opinione. Per quel che vale.


----------



## infinite sadness

C'è un'accesa disputa in additional forums proprio su questo argomento e da lì ho visto che ci sono opinioni discordanti. Ma la maggioranza la pensa come te.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Caro infinite sadness, il titolo di Verne in originale parla di "lieue", "leghe", appunto. E comunque non si possono fare di tutte le erbe un fascio.
> 
> Se tradurre è il tentativo di trasmettere al lettore sapori e colori della lingua originaria, allora una frase fatta come "verse a la legua" ha un corrispondente molto riuscito in italiano, che è "vedersi lontano un miglio". E questa possibilità, che non è certo l'unica, funziona perché:
> - rispetta il significato
> - rispetta il registro
> - ha la caratteristica di fare riferimento a unità di misura desuete, e dunque è a mio avviso preferibile a "vedersi lontano un chilometro", per esempio, che pure rispetta significato e registro, ma con minore efficacia comunicativa.
> 
> La tua proposta, "si vedeva lontano una lega", a mio avviso è scorretta, e lo è perché genererebbe nel lettore italiano uno straniamento che l'espressione originale non possiede, spostando tanto il significato (un lettore italiano potrebbe chiedersi se quell'espressione che suona strana può significare qualcos'altro da quel che sembra) quanto il registro: non è una frase fatta, e il traduttore non può non tenerne conto senza considerare quanta fiducia noi parlanti riponiamo nelle frasi fatte, usandole spesso senza tener conto del loro significato letterale.
> 
> Altro esempio: se dici che una cosa "costa l'ira di Dio" stai dicendo solo che costa molto senza preoccuparti dei possibili risvolti semantici che sono all'origine di quella espressione, e se uno spagnolo volesse tradurla con "cuesta la ira de Dios" starebbe creando un'immagine forse suggestiva, ma di certo inadatta a trasportare il senso dell'espressione italiana. Meglio varrebbe un'espressione altrettanto comune nell'uso quotidiano come, che ne so, "cuesta un dineral". Che dici?





Quoto tutto quanto scritto in questo post. La traduzione deve rispettare e tra-durre* il senso originale *della lingua di partenza * - e lo scopo e le intenzioni dell'autore - *in quella di arrivo rendendo "familiare" e comprensibile (cioè anche e soprattutto adattando) il testo tradotto al bagaglio culturale del lettore destinatario, così come accade con il testo originale rispetto ai madrelingua della lingua di partenza. 
Se non fosse così, non si potrebbero leggere - *e capire* - i romanzi stranieri tradotti in lingua italiana perché sarebbe il caos totale [pensiamo, oltre alle frasi fatte e ai proverbi, alle battute di spirito, tanto per fare un esempio banale, che devono mantenere un effetto e una reazione simile nel lettore: cioè devono far (sor)ridere], in balía dell'inventiva linguistica di ogni singolo "traduttore".

Riguardo alla traduzione, credo che servirebbe un po' di contesto, perché pur essendo "si vede lontano un miglio" la traduzione corretta, trattandosi di un testo scritto in prima persona (*se me* ve), quel "vede" non mi convince (troppo "visivo"):

come avrete immaginato, perché si vede lontano un miglio/si capisce benissimo/l'ho già fatto capire....


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> C'è un'accesa disputa in additional forums proprio su questo argomento e da lì ho visto che ci sono opinioni discordanti. Ma la maggioranza la pensa come te.



Caro infinite sadness, in questo caso specifico non condivido la tua opinione, ma spero sia chiaro che mi è sempre cara la lezione di Voltaire: sarei pronta a dare la mia vita perché tu la possa esprimere. Buone dispute


----------



## infinite sadness

> Originally Posted by *infinite sadness*
> Ma la  maggioranza la pensa come te





Larroja said:


> Caro infinite sadness, in questo caso specifico non condivido la tua opinione


Uhm... cioè non sei d'accordo con te stessa?


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Uhm... cioè non sei d'accordo con te stessa?



Uffa, non sono d'accordo con quello che tu scrivi in questo thread, è chiaro adesso?  E chiudo con i botta e risposta prima che la moderazione ci tiri le orecchie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora torniamo ai tentativi di traduzione.
_Come si immagineranno, poiché mi si vede lontano mille miglia, ci incontriamo davanti a una utile metafora dell'Italia._
Confesso che il contesto non l'ho mica capito, ho solo capito che c'è qualcuno che può essere scorto anche da lontano, ma il resto cosa significa?


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Confesso che il contesto non l'ho mica capito, ho solo capito che c'è qualcuno che può essere scorto anche da lontano, ma il resto cosa significa?



Solo un veggente potrebbe dirlo con i pochi elementi forniti da RufoEmiliano, sennonché l'articolo in questione è on line qui, e la frase, una volta letto il contesto, la tradurrei ben più liberamente, con qualcosa tipo: perché si è capito dove voglio arrivare...


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> perché si è capito dove voglio arrivare...



Quoto questa traduzione: è impossibile mantenere "si vede lontano un miglio" (o simili) con un contesto del genere.


----------



## infinite sadness

Direi: "visto che ho preso il discorso da lontano, ci troviamo di fronte a una utile metafora dell'Italia".


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Direi: "visto che ho preso il discorso da lontano, ci troviamo di fronte a una utile metafora dell'Italia".



Secondo me è proprio il contrario: quando si prende un discorso da lontano non si intuisce il dunque, invece qui è come dire che date le premesse, chi legge sa già dove chi scrive andrà a parare. E infatti prima leggiamo: "come immaginerete"...


----------



## infinite sadness

Hai ragione, ora ho capito il senso: "poiché immagino che abbiate scoperto le mie intenzioni, a questo punto vi svelo che si tratta di una metafora dell'Italia".


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Solo un veggente potrebbe dirlo con i pochi elementi forniti da RufoEmiliano, sennonché l'articolo in questione è on line qui, e la frase, una volta letto il contesto, la tradurrei ben più liberamente, con qualcosa tipo: perché si è capito dove voglio arrivare...


 


infinite sadness said:


> Hai ragione, ora ho capito il senso: "poiché immagino che abbiate scoperto le mie intenzioni, a questo punto vi svelo che si tratta di una metafora dell'Italia".


 
Acabo de terminar la lectura de "Vitrina in allestimento" y creo que tú y LA (o LA y tú, mejor dicho) han dado en el clavo.

Magari leggessimo articoli come quelli sui giornali italiani


----------



## Neuromante

Cuidado con los tiempos verbales: En el original (Sin leer el artículo) se alude a que las intenciones estaban ya claras, no a que "en ese momento" se hayan aclarado.
Así que yo propondría (A partir de la propuesta de Infinite Sadness) "poiche si capiscono le mie intenzione" "gia che le mie intenzione sono chiari" "gia che le mie intenzione vi sonno/dovrebbero essere ormai chiare"... O algo parecido.


----------



## honeyheart

RufoEmiliano said:


> Como se imaginarán, porque *se me ve venir a la legua*, nos encontramos ante una útil metáfora de Italia.


Esta expresión significa que el autor es predecible para sus lectores porque *ya lo conocen bien*, y entonces pueden adivinar de antemano el rumbo de su artículo.  De hecho, uno de los comentarios dice _"Parece que has vuelto más Íñigo que nunca"_.

Pero le dejo la traducción a los nativos, porque no sé cuál sería la forma más natural de formular este concepto en italiano.


----------



## elena73

Grazie Honey, perché io avevo capito 'verse a la legua', ma non il senso specifico.
Nello specifico suggerisco: 

a. 
Le mie intenzioni si capiscono da miglia di distanza/da lontano un miglio.

Oppure (con un'altra espressione idiomatica): 

b. 
Sapete già dove vado a parare. 
Tanto si sa dove vado a parare.

Si vede lontano un miglio dove voglio andare a parare.  

Cito la spiegazione dell'espressione idiomatica dal Corriere della Sera: 

*"Andare a parare"* 
Mi potrebbe spiegare se c'è un motivo preciso dietro all'uso di  "parare", inteso come mirare o tendere, all'interno della forma "andare a  parare"?


_“Parare”  può essere verbo transitivo con diversi significati; quando è  intransitivo (e lo è sempre in dipendenza del verbo “andare”) ha il  significato di puntare, mirare e così via_...

Honey dice 'rumbo' (rotta, la direzione in cui si punta). Parare QUI=puntare.


----------

